# magister ekonomii, inżynier, magister inżynier



## Akiyz

Does any of you have an idea of how to translate the following honorifics to English:

1. magister ekonomii
2. inzynier
3. magister inzynier?

I'm translating a document and these titles have been more of a horrorific than honorifics.


----------



## NotNow

Are you looking for titles or the names of college degrees?

Magister ekonomii is usually translated as "a masters in economics" or "a master's degree in economics"  or, more formally, "a Master of Science degree in Economics", but there isn't a specific title that is used when addressing someone with such a degree.  

Perhaps some context will help.


----------



## fragile1

... furthermore,
you can translate like NotNow already wrote, but, if you try to compare with e.g. Master's Degree in Canada it would be taken as equivalent to Bachelor of Engineering or Bachelor of Science or Bachelors Science Degree in Business Administration (Magister Ekonomii).


----------



## Akiyz

I'm aiming exacly at the Canadian counterparts... should have mentioned that before.

But if "magister inzynier" is "Bachelor of Engineering", then how do I translate the title "inzynier" solely?
And finally, how do I translate the word "licencjat" as I thought it to be "bachelor's degree" in first place?

Maybe I should just leave the Polish names there in the document. 
If you're asking for context - the document is a short explanation of how the Polish higher education system works and it is adressed to Canadian authorities, so it would be nice if the information is congruent.


----------



## Greg from Poland

Pomyłka, nie ten post.


----------



## robin74

Akiyz said:


> And finally, how do I translate the word "licencjat" as I thought it to be "bachelor's degree" in first place?


Canadian bachelor is an undegraduate degree, awarded after three to four year course and it's Polish equivalent is "licencjat", not "magister".
And "business administration" has nothing to do with "magister ekonomii".

Personally, I believe there is no point in looking for exact equivalents, as American / Canadian system doesn't have anything like the old Polish 5-year Master's course, so degrees by their nature are not going to be comparable and there simply won't be any Canadian counterparts. All you can do is explain how the system works and what Master's degree means in Poland. As for translations (if any) I would go for:
Master of Economics
Bachelor of Engineering
Master of Engineering

(And as a side note, legally there is no "magister ekonomii" degree in a Polish system. Just "magister")


----------



## Akiyz

Very interesting what you are saying, as the person's diploma for whom I'm making the translation clearly states "magister ekonomii".

Anyway, thanks for the advice.


----------



## fragile1

robin74 said:


> (And as a side note, legally there is no "magister ekonomii" degree in a Polish system. Just "magister")


 
I cannot agree. In Polish system there is "magister ekonomii, magister prawa, magister geografii, magister inzynier budownictwa, inzynier elektronik".

As translation, as is what was already written. As comparition - there is another system of education and the academic titles are not the same, like Robin74 explained.
I know, that to "translate" or better to say legalization/nostrification Polish documents it is taken Polish magister as bachelor degree, even there is a bit more than Bachelor, but still less than Master.


----------

